

A remake of the very first website - p4bl0
http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html?

======
ramchip
It's kind of impressive that any modern browser will still accept and render
these pages perfectly fine...

~~~
tlammens
If you look at the source, you shouldn't be surprised. It uses a very small
subset of what is present now in html.

It also made me discover that view source was removed from Safari 6 (Without
enabling the Developer menu) :(

~~~
raghav305
it's not the oldest website... symbolics.com is

this i guess maybe be a replication of the first page published .. or
something like that.

could anyone please confirm?

~~~
p4bl0
I wasn't there at this time (I'm only 23) but I believe symbolics.com was the
first dot-com domain name, not the first website.

~~~
ams6110
Yep, DNS, along with email, usenet, ftp, gopher, and many other internet
services were long-established before "the web" was created.

------
keithpeter
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/H...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/Helping.html)

Still not a bad list.

------
dredmorbius
Lots and lots of observations. Just a few:

The list of who's involved is sorted alphabetically by last name. TBL is third
on this list. Humility.
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/P...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/People.html)

"Resource discovery" is identified as a problem. And a possible solution is
proposed: _By the way, it would be easy in principle for a third party to run
over these trees and make indexes of what they find. Its just that noone has
done it as far as I know because there isn't yet an indexer which runs over
the web directly._ Now, if there was only some money in that ...

 _In the long term, when there is a really large mass of data out there, with
deep interconnections, then there is some really exciting work to be done on
automatic algorithms to make multi-level searches._

TBL's first hypertext work was in 1980. Good ideas take time to come to
fruition (there was also much parallel work on similar concepts).
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/F...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/FAQ/KeepingTrack.html)

------
nekojima
I would probably have read this page for the first time in January/February
1993 when I was writing my first html page.

Too bad there are so many broken links now.

------
bstx
Has someone ever tried to compile/port the first web browser [1] on a modern
OS X machine?

[1] <http://www.w3.org/History/1991-WWW-NeXT/Implementation/>

~~~
chrisdevereux
Heh. Nice idea. It uses the old NextStep AppKit classes (rather than OpenStep,
which Cocoa descends from) so you'd have to reimplement them, possibly as
wappers around the modern AppKit api. It might also depend on some older
features of the objective-c runtime, which would need to be worked around.

Could be a nice 'just for fun' sort of project though...

------
some_other
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/P...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/People.html)

The work at CERN is differentiated when it is performed by westerners or by
people from the eastern side:

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y)" [where Y>X]

source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693 <http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264>

------
Sniffnoy
Note the use of the NEXTID tag, which was already listed as "historical
reasons only" in HTML 2.

